# New East Cape Model



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Goose said:


> View attachment 227546
> 
> 
> Anyone have any guesses?


No


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Lostmen 2… the adventure has now been found.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

It's in the tags... Drift boat. "two stroke" like two dudes paddling.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Finsleft258 said:


> It's in the tags... Drift boat. "two stroke" like two dudes paddling.


Bass boat is also in the tags....My guess is Skanu 3.0.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Tandem paddle board


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Drift Boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was hoping this was a thread about a skiff bunny. 
Definitely has something to do with paddles.


----------



## FJVKeys (12 d ago)

some sort of freshwater focused boat


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

FJVKeys said:


> some sort of freshwater focused boat


Maybe, while I would love to see a large flats boat/bass boat from East Cape I HIGHLY doubt this is that, or it will ever happen.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hmmm, my guess would be more like the canoe they first built. I remember Kevin taking me on the tour of the shop and showing me the canoe he built way back in the day...it was pretty neat. I know us East Cape owners made our check out to East Cape Canoe Co.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Never considered that two stroke was paddling but that makes sense!


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Kingfisher67 said:


> Hmmm, my guess would be more like the canoe they first built. I remember Kevin taking me on the tour of the shop and showing me the canoe he built way back in the day...it was pretty neat. I know us East Cape owners made our check out to East Cape Canoe Co.


Yup. Which is why my guess is the Skanu 3.0. 1.0 = fiberglass model, 2.0 = rotomolded model, 3.0 = back to fiberglass.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Two person, fishing specific backwater canoe .. all this talk about running draft and gettin super skinny. Or possibly a drift boat - last year I sold my drift boat for 50% more than I paid for it 5 years before - and you thought the skiff market was hot. Definitely would be a new profit stream .. no pun intended ..


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Kingfisher67 said:


> Hmmm, my guess would be more like the canoe they first built. I remember Kevin taking me on the tour of the shop and showing me the canoe he built way back in the day...it was pretty neat. I know us East Cape owners made our check out to East Cape Canoe Co.


My Gladesman has the old school east Cape Canoe sticker on it.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Hopefully we find out before MIBS

Hatch Fly Fishing Show - Duluth, GA reveil... yeah my guess is something that uses oars lol


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Big ass bay with twins🤣


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I wish it was a 26' catamaran like the Cayo but I'd bet it's more likely to be a NMZ row boat. I could use one of those too if I had a place to put it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Half Shell said:


> I wish it was a 26' catamaran like the Cayo but I'd bet it's more likely to be a NMZ row boat. I could use one of those too if I had a place to put it.


I got 8 acres I'll store it for you 😏


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

It’s a drift boat as mentioned above two paddles


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Drift boats use oars not paddles


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Fishshoot said:


> Drift boats use oars not paddles


Good to know! But I’ll stick With a motor


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

It’s a dude dog paddling after falling off his tippy Gladesmen 😂😂😂


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Goose said:


> View attachment 227546
> 
> 
> Anyone have any guesses?


I have a guess! 🥸


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Go back to the old school logo imo.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Renegade said:


> I have a guess! 🥸


Cheater


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

The guys in the shop are bending the blades to get this thing finish so we can show you!

Brace yourselves! It’s going shake things up, for sure.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm getting a new skiff tomorrow, am I going to regret it now?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

TroutNreds12 said:


> It’s a drift boat as mentioned above two paddles


2 Oars! Paddles are for canoes and kayaks.😁


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The Fin said:


> 2 Oars! Paddles are for canoes and kayaks.😁


and school teachers....ask me how I know


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

My guess it's a jet ski with a low water pickup.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Goose said:


> Maybe, while I would love to see a large flats boat/bass boat from East Cape I HIGHLY doubt this is that, or it will ever happen.


What is a large flats/bass boat?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Jason M said:


> My guess it's a jet ski with a low water pickup.


A Smackdoo?


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Zaraspook said:


> What is a large flats/bass boat?


This is MICROskiff. Talking about boats with more than 115 HP causes the crowds to bring out the pitch forks.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Renegade said:


> I have a guess! 🥸


What’s your guess?


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Electric powered skiff painted green.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

I hope it’s a poling canoe, back to the roots!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Tripletail said:


> I hope it’s a poling canoe, back to the roots!


Yeah, something all you MacroSkiff owners can toss in the back of your mothership...

🙂


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

If it is I’d buy one for sure


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Considering that Kevin posted a couple canoe pictures recently, they may have taken a couple molds out of storage


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Bring back the Chickee!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

HEARD. 😉

The new model is an all new design!


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

25 ft+ with twin engines, seems like that is the market segment they are expanding into along with their skiff lineup.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

JSFalcon said:


> 25 ft+ with twin engines, seems like that is the market segment they are expanding into along with their skiff lineup.


We are offering the 25 Open with twin 200’s on a Bob’s double jacker. We didn’t make any public or formal announcements to that effect, but we are selling it in that configuration.

I n terms of length on our newest skiff, you need to go the other direction from what’s been done. 🤨😉


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I wish it was somewhere in between the Vantage and the Bay.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

It’s a tug boat with a two stroke diesel engine.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It's a stand up paddleboard called the gladeswoman.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

windblows said:


> I wish it was somewhere in between the Vantage and the Bay.


HEARD


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

windblows said:


> I wish it was somewhere in between the Vantage and the Bay.


Same, I talked to Kevin about that same thing last March. I was told there are no plans for a large flats/small bay. Decided to leave my deposit with East Cape (maybe one day I'll go back and use that money with them) and build an Egret Moccasin 210 instead.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Goose said:


> Same, I talked to Kevin about that same thing last March. I was told there are no plans for a large flats/small bay. Decided to leave my deposit with East Cape (maybe one day I'll go back and use that money with them) and build an Egret Moccasin 210 instead.


It is in discussion. As you know, Kevin isn't much on gambling and he has learned the value of not beta testing with customers. He spent 6 years in R&D on the 25 Hybrid, which is why it is so remarkable.

Rest assured, when/if we drop a true flats boat, it will do what it is meant to do, better than anything else out there. Otherwise, East cape won't bother with it.

I have a list of you guys I will be speaking with when that day comes, so we understand your wants and needs.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Maybe 18’x8’4” that fits a 150 HP


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I hope it’s what I think it is. If so take my money now 🤑


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> I hope it’s what I think it is. If so take my money now 🤑


Noted. 😉


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

My guess is an improved Gladesman. Loved mine but took 20 years off of my knees and back trying to keep it level. Another company tried to build the same hull with a wider stern about 10 years ago, can't remember the name but they didn't last long. Needs to be something special with all of the options on the market today.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Two-stroke - one per leg...

Handle bars steer the lower unit - direction of prop thrust. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Two-stroke - one per leg...
> 
> Handle bars steer the lower unit - direction of prop thrust. Pretty cool actually.
> 
> ...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> View attachment 227850


Haha great episode there.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Two-stroke - one per leg...
> 
> Handle bars steer the lower unit - direction of prop thrust. Pretty cool actually.


Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner.

Kevin- Tell him what he wins!


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

stoked said:


> Maybe 18’x8’4” that fits a 150 HP


I hope for a 20' x 7.5' model with either a flats or bay top cap (2 molds, buyer pick what she/he wants). Shallow(ish) draft with light hp (115-150 as standard) with option for high hp, something like he beavertail lighting offers when it comes to motors.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Goose said:


> I hope for a 20' x 7.5' model with either a flats or bay top cap (2 molds, buyer pick what she/he wants). Shallow(ish) draft with light hp (115-150 as standard) with option for high hp, something like he beavertail lighting offers when it comes to motors.


You mean, you hope they bought the molds for the old 18.6 MA and are going to start producing it to compete with Egret?

ME TOO!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Renegade said:


> Noted. 😉


My guess is some kind of small river boat since you are unveiling it in Atlanta at a fly fishing expo


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Saw that one coming @Maverick MA ! 😁


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Maverick MA said:


> You mean, you hope they bought the molds for the old 18.6 MA and are going to start producing it to compete with Egret?
> 
> ME TOO!


You're half right. I want them to compete with Egret (competition is always good, this is coming from someone that has a Moccasin 210 on order) but I don't want them to use anything resembling Mavericks molds. East Cape has their own organic design to their hulls that allows for a great deal of flexibility. 

The reason I say 20' is to take advantage of a more stable platform and broader market. If a customer likes the boat but doesn't want to spend a whole lot of money they could go with a 115hp and prob have a top end of low 40's (this is all theoretical based on my experience with a VHP). If a customer has deeper pockets and wants a flats boat that can run longer distance and fish lakes (like me, I actually bass fish more than saltwater since I live in Raleigh, NC) they could strap a 250 ProXS on there and have an upper 60's boat. Then with the 2 top cap molds (bay and flats) you could reach even more customers. 

Got a family but enjoy to fish, get a bay model. Have a guide service or older kids and want more deck space, get a flats model. Same hull, just different top caps. They even have an incredible platform to build from, just stretch the EVO V out to fit the dimensions.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Goose said:


> You're half right. I want them to compete with Egret (competition is always good, this is coming from someone that has a Moccasin 210 on order) but I don't want them to use anything resembling Mavericks molds. East Cape has their own organic design to their hulls that allows for a great deal of flexibility.
> 
> The reason I say 20' is to take advantage of a more stable platform and broader market. If a customer likes the boat but doesn't want to spend a whole lot of money they could go with a 115hp and prob have a top end of low 40's (this is all theoretical based on my experience with a VHP). If a customer has deeper pockets and wants a flats boat that can run longer distance and fish lakes (like me, I actually bass fish more than saltwater since I live in Raleigh, NC) they could strap a 250 ProXS on there and have an upper 60's boat. Then with the 2 top cap molds (bay and flats) you could reach even more customers.
> 
> Got a family but enjoy to fish, get a bay model. Have a guide service or older kids and want more deck space, get a flats model. Same hull, just different top caps. They even have an incredible platform to build from, just stretch the EVO V out to fit the dimensions.


I didn't realize you were up the road from me. If you ever get that moccasin down my way and have time, I'd love to see it first hand. Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

jonterr said:


> My guess is some kind of small river boat since you are unveiling it in Atlanta at a fly fishing expo


ohhh - an East Cape Drift boat - that would certainly fit the "two stroke" - good call.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Maverick MA said:


> I didn't realize you were up the road from me. If you ever get that moccasin down my way and have time, I'd love to see it first hand. Congrats on the new boat.


According to Frank the Mercury 225 will be delivered end of March. I talked with Bass Pro rep again on Sunday and they said the 200-250 hp range in the regular 4-stroke and ProXS models are in extremely high demand. Said loose motors in that range are still a year out. 

I'm in Carolina Beach all the time, my in-laws have a beach house there. We will actually be moving down there for about 6-8 weeks this summer while we have a renovation done to our house in Raleigh. Feel free to PM me so we can exchange numbers, would be happy to take you out on the Moccasin while I'm down that way.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Goose said:


> I talked with Bass Pro rep again on Sunday and they said the 200-250 hp range in the regular 4-stroke and ProXS models are in extremely high demand.


I swear, I think the hottest selling boats right now are the 32' to 40' center-console glamour boats with 4 or 5 or even 6 big-block Mercury or Yamaha outboards on the stern. No wonder they can't build motors fast enough to keep up with demand.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> I swear, I think the hottest selling boats right now are the 32' to 40' center-console glamour boats with 4 or 5 or even 6 big-block Mercury or Yamaha outboards on the stern. No wonder they can't build motors fast enough to keep up with demand.


That makes complete sense now that you say it. When talking with the rep we were thinking its because they (Mercury) are sending all the motors to their boat manufacturers, both freshwater (bass boats mainly) and saltwater.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> I swear, I think the hottest selling boats right now are the 32' to 40' center-console glamour boats with 4 or 5 or even 6 big-block Mercury or Yamaha outboards on the stern. No wonder they can't build motors fast enough to keep up with demand.


At the Lauderdale Show, 36’+ boats outsold smaller boats 4 to 1.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Renegade said:


> At the Lauderdale Show, 36’+ boats outsold smaller boats 4 to 1.


And here I am worrying about the price of gas for my 20 year old 2 stroke!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Goose said:


> You're half right. I want them to compete with Egret (competition is always good, this is coming from someone that has a Moccasin 210 on order) but I don't want them to use anything resembling Mavericks molds. East Cape has their own organic design to their hulls that allows for a great deal of flexibility.
> 
> The reason I say 20' is to take advantage of a more stable platform and broader market. If a customer likes the boat but doesn't want to spend a whole lot of money they could go with a 115hp and prob have a top end of low 40's (this is all theoretical based on my experience with a VHP). If a customer has deeper pockets and wants a flats boat that can run longer distance and fish lakes (like me, I actually bass fish more than saltwater since I live in Raleigh, NC) they could strap a 250 ProXS on there and have an upper 60's boat. Then with the 2 top cap molds (bay and flats) you could reach even more customers.
> 
> Got a family but enjoy to fish, get a bay model. Have a guide service or older kids and want more deck space, get a flats model. Same hull, just different top caps. They even have an incredible platform to build from, just stretch the EVO V out to fit the dimensions.


Agreed. The layout w/ built in rod lockers combined with the overall versatility is what has me most interested in the Egret 2010 and MA 21. I’d prefer other manufacturers, like ECC but there’s no other options in this class.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Agreed. The layout w/ built in rod lockers combined with the overall versatility is what has me most interested in the Egret 2010 and MA 21. I’d prefer other manufacturers, like ECC but there’s no other options in this class.


We hear you guys.

Lots going on right now with the Open, our newest release and a few other things coming in the next few months.

It is going to be a minute but it’s in the wheelhouse.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Renegade said:


> We hear you guys.
> 
> Lots going on right now with the Open, our newest release and a few other things coming in the next few months.
> 
> It is going to be a minute but it’s in the wheelhouse.


Looking forward to what East Cape brings to market.


----------



## catchafish (Nov 25, 2020)

Drift Boat!


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Renegade said:


> We hear you guys.
> 
> Lots going on right now with the Open, our newest release and a few other things coming in the next few months.
> 
> It is going to be a minute but it’s in the wheelhouse.


You had me at hello. PLEASE when you guys do get around to building my dream skiff, make sure it can be done 2 tone like the Master Angler. Love the look of that hard line of white on the bottom, color on the sides!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Maverick MA said:


> You had me at hello. PLEASE when you guys do get around to building my dream skiff, make sure it can be done 2 tone like the Master Angler. Love the look of that hard line of white on the bottom, color on the sides!


None of our current line has a fully extended chine that would allow that. The full chine is an issue when poling, but if we were to build something over 20’, it would likely have a full chine, as poling would not be a factor in design.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Maverick MA said:


> And here I am worrying about the price of gas for my 20 year old 2 stroke!


That's why I always roll my eyes at the "Sky if falling.. boat market about to crash" threads. There are a lot of people out there without a lot of money where the price of gas, food, and insurance is not going to make them give up boating.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Renegade said:


> None of our current line has a fully extended chine that would allow that. The full chine is an issue when poling, but if we were to build something over 20’, it would likely have a full chine, as poling would not be a factor in design.


Tell Kevin he can have my Moccasin 210 as a test mule to develop his 21' open water flats boat... but I get the first ECC knock-off of it somewhere between free and materials cost


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> Tell Kevin he can have my Moccasin 210 as a test mule to develop his 21' open deck flats boat... but I get the first ECC knock-off of it free of charge.


You know he goes his own way when it comes to design. If he does it, it will be a unique boat in the market, by at least a few different measures.

As I said, it’s been a regular topic around here. We have a lot of boat models, including a lot of popular ones that we haven’t been able to build for a while, and two brand new ones currently in production.

It’ll be a minute before we do another model from scratch. Keep watching though. There are a LOT of changes coming to the EC line of boats this year.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Renegade said:


> You know he goes his own way when it comes to design. If he does it, it will be a unique boat in the market, by at least a few different measures.
> 
> As I said, it’s been a regular topic around here. We have a lot of boat models, including a lot of popular ones that we haven’t been able to build for a while, and two brand new ones currently in production.
> 
> It’ll be a minute before we do another model from scratch. Keep watching though. There are a LOT of changes coming to the EC line of boats this year.


As Goose eluded to, something comparable to the Egret Moccasin 210 is what's missing in EC's lineup. It's a very niche boat but a very useful and desirable niche. EC jumps from a 19' flats boat to a 25' hybrid bay/offshore boat.

I hope if EC ever builds a 21' boat that it's NOT like most 22' production bay boats with T-Top, 300HP, oversized console, lounge seating up front, or front and rear decks large enough for line dancing.

Like most bay boats the EC 25 Bay hybrid is just too large for serious inshore fishing in some areas.

The Vantage is not quite big enough and has just a little bit too small of a cockpit for jigging / bottom fishing or fishing offshore, plus it has a bench seat vs a more preferable leaning post for running offshore.

Of course, Egret is missing a 24-25' bay boat and I'm sure that will never be built either.

What I would like to see EC do:

take the Vantage and stretch it to 21'.
Add rod Lockers like on the Egret 2011 and a leaning post like the Egret Moccasin 210.
Take a slightly smaller version of the Moccasin's leaning post livewell and put it on the rear deck where EC does it now and a cooler slide or tackle storage under the leaning post. I don't need two livewells.
Add an option for removable 12-14" front deck extension so you can convert the cockpit layout from open to more front deck as you need to for the day.

Build that for $80K and it will sell.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

21 open would be cool
mini bucket hauler

like an old seacraft master angler


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

View attachment 228024


edit- sorry for the double post


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

A gladesman 2.0 maybe a little wider in the stern would be awesome I love mine but 10 inches wider at the back imo. But Kevin's the designer so I'll leave that to him.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Carbon fiber drift boat


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

m32825 said:


> Carbon fiber drift boat


I think we got a winner here. Carbon drift boat with a layer of gel for protection and repairability.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Half Shell said:


> As Goose eluded to, something comparable to the Egret Moccasin 210 is what's missing in EC's lineup. It's a very niche boat but a very useful and desirable niche. EC jumps from a 19' flats boat to a 25' hybrid bay/offshore boat.
> 
> I hope if EC ever builds a 21' boat that it's NOT like most 22' production bay boats with T-Top, 300HP, oversized console, lounge seating up front, or front and rear decks large enough for line dancing.
> 
> ...


Sign me up, but please do have the option to seat at least the family. And totally agree on the rear deck - why does anyone want a rear deck so large? Put the space in the front deck or the cockpit.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

windblows said:


> Sign me up, but please do have the option to seat at least the family. And totally agree on the rear deck - why does anyone want a rear deck so large? Put the space in the front deck or the cockpit.


Tournament fishermen and guides want the ability to fish an angler from the stern.

In a 21’ boat with no platform there is plenty of room for a little fishing space aft, without impeding on the cockpit or foredeck.

This thread is turning into my last thread, but without mud slinging! 😂🤦🏻‍♂️

We know you guys want a flats boat. It could happen. Before it does we will get some feedback.

Back to the OP’s topic- The new EC model that we just finished, and is getting released soon!


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Renegade said:


> Tournament fishermen and guides want the ability to fish an angler from the stern.
> 
> In a 21’ boat with no platform there is plenty of room for a little fishing space aft, without impeding on the cockpit or foredeck.
> 
> ...


Theory crafting is always fun, plus it's pretty much free market research for East Cape and any other boat manufacturer that glances at this thread.

There's a balance when it comes to boats in the 20-21' range. As someone that fishes both local redfish and bass derbies I need decent sized front and rear deck space, however, I also have a WILD 2 year old daughter and need some cockpit space for bean bags. Plus, a release well for bass and redfish/flounder/trout is a requirement in any boat I have.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Intrepid made a 21' flats boat that they discontinued. Guys begged them to bring the hull back and they would be lining up to buy them. Intrepid brought it back a few years ago and the line of buyers never showed up.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

fjmaverick said:


> Intrepid made a 21' flats boat that they discontinued. Guys begged them to bring the hull back and they would be lining up to buy them. Intrepid brought it back a few years ago and the line of buyers never showed up.


just looked it up. Looks like proportions are all wrong, the console is horrible, and the cockpit looks wonky. But you're right, just to compare to Egret again, the Moccasin far outsells the 2011 (well that's when supply isn't what modern times are). That is why I'm suggesting the hull be used for two variations of the same boat, one bay and one flats.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

Carbon fiber canoe?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Goose said:


> just looked it up. Looks like proportions are all wrong, the console is horrible, and the cockpit looks wonky. But you're right, just to compare to Egret again, the Moccasin far outsells the 2011 (well that's when supply isn't what modern times are). That is why I'm suggesting the hull be used for two variations of the same boat, one bay and one flats.


Like the 21 YF. Hybrid or Bay versions available.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Goose said:


> just looked it up. Looks like proportions are all wrong, the console is horrible, and the cockpit looks wonky. But you're right, just to compare to Egret again, the Moccasin far outsells the 2011 (well that's when supply isn't what modern times are). That is why I'm suggesting the hull be used for two variations of the same boat, one bay and one flats.


Back in 1997 that thing was way ahead of its time. Probably still is a bit. Bow mount trolling motor hatch to store the trolling motor below deck. The awkward center console had a button that would raise it to a taller standing position.

There is an old one that used to park next to me in the boat yard. They replaced the gas tank a while back. Seemed pretty simple just a few screws to pull up the center of the cockpit and replace the tank. Put the floor back down and away they went.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Renegade said:


> Like the 21 YF. Hybrid or Bay versions available.


Is that what yellowfin does for those models? I honestly haven't looked into them all that much, extremely overpriced for what they are. Plus, yellowfin is known for large boats, East Cape (and any other manufacturer that has a presence on this forum) would go into this market with shallow water fisherman in mind.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Goose said:


> Is that what yellowfin does for those models? I honestly haven't looked into them all that much, extremely overpriced for what they are. Plus, yellowfin is known for large boats, East Cape (and any other manufacturer that has a presence on this forum) would go into this market with shallow water fisherman in mind.


I owned one. I had the Flats Hybrid model. At the time, it wan't much more $$ than a Pathfinder TE and it was a different league of boat. It was great Redfish Tournament boat. Made money on it after two years of owning it. 

YF has sold more 24' boats than anything else, but I hear your point. It does come down to your crowd. I'd bet the THT would disagree with you on who could do it better. It just comes down to subjective priorities.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Twice ya'll have been redirected back with hints as to what this model is about.

Pay attention! Remember this is a microskiff forum! 😆


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

MRichardson said:


> Twice ya'll have been redirected back with hints as to what this model is about.
> 
> Pay attention! Remember this is a microskiff forum! 😆


In my last hint, there is a lot to unpack! It is more than just a new model. 😉


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

So far, I'm getting that it's carbon (fiber) and it "drifts."


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

A portable, lightweight craft with oars, and a 10-mile round trip range on a removable Torquedo kayak motor to access those distant NMZs would be sweet.

But that sounds like the kayak I got rid of.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Just show the damn boat already. Enough of the guessing BS this isn’t a game show. Six days 103 posts and six pages. Most of which are off topic. Hell Chittum shows you new models while they are still building them😩


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> A portable, lightweight craft with oars, and a 10-mile round trip range on a removable Torquedo kayak motor to access those distant NMZs would be sweet.
> 
> But that sounds like the kayak I got rid of.


Stay tuned on that.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

jonny said:


> Just show the damn boat already. Enough of the guessing BS this isn’t a game show😩


The latest post has all the answers. No pics until the Atlanta show.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

So they are building a carbon rocket with two paddles?
Or a catamaran carbon drift boat? 
I see no answers in there just more questions.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Renegade said:


> I owned one. I had the Flats Hybrid model. At the time, it wan't much more $$ than a Pathfinder TE and it was a different league of boat. It was great Redfish Tournament boat. Made money on it after two years of owning it.
> 
> YF has sold more 24' boats than anything else, but I hear your point. It does come down to your crowd. I'd bet the THT would disagree with you on who could do it better. It just comes down to subjective priorities.


People on THT are obsessed with larger center consoles, skinny water boats less than $100k don't interest the majority of the members there. 

The Yellowfin 21 is a sleek boat for sure, I do think the Egret 2011 is a prettier boat though. Like I said earlier, I look forward to what East Cape brings to market. I'm sure others will "copy" to compete and competition is always good.



MRichardson said:


> Twice ya'll have been redirected back with hints as to what this model is about.
> 
> Pay attention! Remember this is a microskiff forum! 😆


I started this thread, the majority of people that are on topic think it's a drift boat of some kind, we won't know until East Cape shows us the boat. The rest of us are just theory crafting on what East Cape could add to their arsenal on top of this new model.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Renegade said:


> Tournament fishermen and guides want the ability to fish an angler from the stern.
> 
> In a 21’ boat with no platform there is plenty of room for a little fishing space aft, without impeding on the cockpit or foredeck.


I fish my share of tournaments. And yes, I am not saying I want no rear deck at all...but it doesn't need to come all the way to the console. I prefer to fish both anglers from the front of the boat in a tournament and that even includes boats like the 17 HPX, unless of course someone is poling it. And like @Goose I have kids, and need the cockpit space more than a large rear deck. Honestly, my 22' Blazer Bay I fish now does most everything I like, but it doesn't have the fit and finish of an East Cape.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Renegade said:


> The latest post has all the answers. No pics until the Atlanta show.
> View attachment 228069


Jet powered drift boat

haven’t been in one for a while, but it was aluminum

Atlanta market will buy it


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Crossing my fingers it’s somewhere between a towee, powerdrifter, hog, and a sabine versatile river. If it is, and does it at a reasonable price I may be all over it.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

MariettaMike said:


> Jet powered drift boat
> 
> haven’t been in one for a while, but it was aluminum
> 
> Atlanta market will buy it


Yeah possibly with a shallow tunnel from the last post. Could be useful on parts of the Hooch and the Saluda in SC.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

OP


matt_baker_designs said:


> Lostmen 2… the adventure has now been found.


2 lostmen... it's one of those woke boats


----------



## Derekfishtec (3 mo ago)

It has to be a drift boat


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

A car boat with CF body that has rear wheel drive that you can drift in the parking lot then go fishing in


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Renegade said:


> At the Lauderdale Show, 36’+ boats outsold smaller boats 4 to 1.


Hey, it's even got rod holders! 🤣









Midnight Express Powerboats on Instagram: "Who dares unleash this 43’ Solstice❓#midnightexpressboats"


Midnight Express Powerboats shared a post on Instagram: "Who dares unleash this 43’ Solstice❓#midnightexpressboats". Follow their account to see 4256 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## mm4043 (Jul 25, 2020)

Green shapes in the ig post look like side profiles of the boat to me.


----------

